# camp sites



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If the person out there that was camping up Peter Sinks near the Turkey Trial site this last weekend ( 9 /14/15 ) reads this I would like to publically Thank him. I went up with the wife Sunday to camp thru Tuesday and do a little grouse hunting- I drove around pulling a trailer looking for a site and finally found one that was acceptable and proceeded to get the trailer in- just as I was getting ready to clean out the camp fire pit that someone left burning with cans in it this person pulled in. He said he had cleaned up a site just down the road and cut and stacked a load of wood if we wanted to use it . After we put out the camp fire we were at and picked up the cans we went over to the site he suggested. He had dug out the camp fire pit- restacked all the stones- carted away all the ashes ect , stacked and split a load of wood and cleaned the area up spotless. What a class act- we left it as we found it- spent the last hour going a 100 yds out and cleaning anything we found . I am sure there are many who do the same but the ones that left the 3 or 4 camp sites I hunted thru have a lot to learn from this gentleman. Again- Thank you-


----------

